# 2000+ Höhenmeter im Taunus



## powderJO (24. August 2006)

hi,

bin auf der suche nach einer netten taunus-strecke mit mindestens 2000hm OHNE das ich den feldberg zwei- / dreimal in der runde habe und OHNE gleich 120 km fahren zu müssen. ich habe jetzt schon x möglichkeiten durchgespielt aber irgendwie bekomme ich keine strecke hin, die den anforderungen entspricht. ach ja, bergab sollte es schon überwiegend auf trails gehen  eh klar, oder?   

bin für tipps dankbar, grüße, powderJO


----------



## wissefux (24. August 2006)

dann versuchs doch mal hiermit





sind schon 1500 hm. wenn du da dann noch die gegend um herzberg, saalburg und marmorstein einbaust, könntest du die 2000 hm deutlich unter 100 km knacken 

edit : wenn man nach dem altkönig noch mal ziemlich weit runter fährt und dann erst hoch zum feldberg, kommen auch noch mal ein paar nette hm´s dazu ...
geht übrigens alles überwiegend auf netten trails, rauf wie runter ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (24. August 2006)

hi wissefux,

eine ähnliche runde habe ich mir auch schon mal zusammengebastelt. und wenn man herzberg etc dazupackt werden es tatsächlich knapp 2000 hm. allerdings sind da insgesamt dann doch viele minianstiege mit dabei. ich aber hätte gerne etwas, dass längere anstiege am stück beinhaltet  ohne diese lästigen verschnaufstücke zwischendrin .... wahrsheinlich bleibt wirklich nichts andees, als alle erhebungen wieder bis zur talsohle abzufahren und dann erst die nächste bergaufstrecke in angriff zu nehmen ...

puh, sonst keiner tipps ...? gibt's doch nicht


----------



## m.a.t. (24. August 2006)

Müsste gehen:
von der Hohemark auf dem Japanerweg und über den Lindenberg zum Sandplacken, dann Limes und den Metzgerpfad Richtung Neu Anspach runter, dann hoch zur Saalburg dort trailig rüber zum Marmorstein, hoch zum Herzberg und über den blauen Punkt und den Wildschweinweg wieder rüber zur Hohemark (ca. 30-35km und 800hm)
über die Trails am Bach hoch zum Feldberg, dort hinter den Bänken runter Richtung Rotes Kreuz, auf halber Höhe rüber zum kleinen Feldberg, von da aus auf dem im oberen Teil mittlerweile recht ausgewaschenen Trail runter ins Reichenbachtal, parallel auf Schotter und Asphalt wieder hoch zum Fuxtanz, dort Richtung Altkönig halten und auf halber Strecke links den Trail runter, kommt man an der Weissen Mauer raus, da dann runter bis zum Bach, dann auf Schotter hoch zum Alden und dann Richtung Viktoriatempel, zum Schluss kann man noch den Hühnerberg(?) einbauen (ca. 40-50km und 1300-1400hm).
Bei der Strecke nur ein paar 100m Weg doppelt. Hab hier gerade leider keine Karte, kann sein, dass irgendein Name nicht stimmt. 
cioa, matthias


----------



## powderJO (24. August 2006)

hi m.a.t.

danke. hört sich gut an und ist gut nachvollziehbar. nur  japanerweg sagt mir gar nix - hast du da eine ungefähre beschreibung? ich fahre von der hohemark zum anplacken entweder über den rotpunktweg oder den mehr oder weniger parallel laufenden anderen steilen trail hoch ...


----------



## m.a.t. (24. August 2006)

Japanerweg = roter Punkt. Hat sich beim AWB irgendwie so eingebürgert.


----------



## powderJO (24. August 2006)

yo. macht irgendwie sinn ... manchmal dauerts dann doch länger ...


----------



## MTK-Cube (24. August 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> dann versuchs doch mal hiermit  ....


Gruetzi Wissefux, 
wo ist denn der "Fasanenkopf" und "Roter Berg"  (hab schon meine Karten abgegrast und über Google auch nichts gefunden) ? Danke vorab.


----------



## wissefux (25. August 2006)

das sind die hornauer berge  
nix besonderes, aber mit schönen kurzen knackigen anstiegen  

der fasenkopf ist quasi neben der geplanten b8 fortführung. der berg, an dem in den 80 ern das widerstandsdorf der b8-gegner war.
der rote berg erhebt sich hinter der roten mühle ...


----------



## Adrenalino (25. August 2006)

Auch ne Möglichkeit:

Von der Hohemark aus auf den Altkönig, runter zum Fuchstanz,hoch zum Feldberg, am Felsen auf den Trail links bergab, mach ca. 1 km rechts auf Trail Ri. Skilift Posterholungsheim ( der Trail spuckt einem irgendwann auf die große Wiese davor aus ), hier nach Oberreiffenberg, von da aus ins Weiltal, an der Weil entlang, Taunushöhenweg zum Pferdskopf, runter nach Brombach, dann ein langer Anstieg zum Sandplacken, runter zur Saalburg, hoch zum Herzberg, hoch zum Limesweg und dann zurück zur Hohemark, da kommen ca. 60km und 2000hm zusammen! Ohne Herzberg und Limes hatte ich letzten Sonntag knapp 52km und 1600hm aufm HAC stehen.

Könnte hinkommen, oder? Vielleicht fahr ich die Strecke nochmal demnächst, kann ja mal Bescheid geben, vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere Lust mitzufahren? Wird aber im recht strammenTempo durchgezogen.....


----------



## powderJO (25. August 2006)

guten morgen,

ok, habe mir die karte auch nochmal angesehen und ich denke, ich werde eine kombi aus der tour von m.a.t. und der von adrenalino probieren. das heißt bis feldberg m.a.t. dann adrenalino. 

eine andere frage habe ich noch zum trail zum viktoriatempel @ wissefux (vielleicht kann auch sonst jemand helfen): ist der identisch mit dem schwarzen weg vom altkönig oder muss ich irgendwann anders fahren? habe den vorgestern n8 gesucht weil ich die treppe fahren, wollte aber leider habe ich die verfehlt. gefahren bin ich wie gesagt den schwarzen weg vom altkönig runter, dann irgendwann kommen ja die lange hangquerung mit der einen spitzkehre. dann kommt man rechts von so'nem kleinen haus raus (großer zaun drumrum), da bin ich dann weiter geradeaus (haus links liegen lassen) auf dem schwarzen weg bis zu einer forstautobahn. ab da habe ich mich irgendwie verfahren. geradeaus wäre es auf schwarzen weg weitergegangen, ich bin aber nach links abgebogen an einem weiteren haus vorbei (rotes holzhaus oder so) und dann direkt danach wieder rechts in den wald immer geradeaus runter. wo hätte ich anders fahren müssen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (25. August 2006)

mit den wegmakierungen kennt sich der schwarze kater besser aus. aber der sitzt noch mind. ne woche ohne internet und ohne bike im flachen holland am meer  

ich glaube, du hättest dem schwarzen weg weiter folgen müssen. bin mir jetzt aber nicht 100 % sicher, da ich zum viktoriatempel meist vom falkensteiner friedhof kommend dann rechts abbiege und dann direkt drauf zufahre. vielleicht bist genau an dieser stelle dann links dem schotterweg gefolgt ...


----------



## powderJO (25. August 2006)

holland? das muss ja wehtun ;-) na gut, dann heißt es einfach mal ausprobieren. werde beim nächsten mal den schwarzen weg bis zum ende fahren und gucken wo er mich ausspuckt. 

übrigens war der trail, den ich dann gefahren bin auch ganz nett. schlängelte sich schön weit auf babypoglattem untergrund durch den wald.


----------



## Lucafabian (25. August 2006)

Serpentinenweg runter ist richtig, dann wirds schwer mit dem Erklären. Ich kenn mich leider auch nicht mit den Wegmarkierungen aus. Die Abzweig erkenn ich an der Gabelung der Waldautobahn die gekreuzt wird. Ich hab mal versucht es Dir aufzuzeichnen. Es ist kein Kunstwerk    aber vielleicht hilft es Dir ja

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## powderJO (25. August 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist kein Kunstwerk




ist steh ja auf abstrakte kunst ...  ... aber so richtig was anfangen damit kann ich nicht ... mmh, werde ich es mir halt ausdrucken und an die wand hängen


----------



## Lucafabian (25. August 2006)

powderJO schrieb:
			
		

> ist steh ja auf abstrakte kunst ...  ... aber so richtig was anfangen damit kann ich nicht ... mmh, werde ich es mir halt ausdrucken und an die wand hängen



Na ja, dann ist die Grafik ja wenigsten für etwas gut


----------



## m.a.t. (25. August 2006)

Ist der Viktoriatempeltrail nicht mit dem schwarzen Punkt markiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (25. August 2006)

@ Wissefux

Sag mal, diese Tour könntest du doch mal an nem Wochenende anbieten, wie sie dort oben im Profil zu sehen ist oder ? Wäre mal geil alle Berge abzufahren 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## powderJO (28. August 2006)

hi, also - der schwarze balken führt nicht zum viktoriatempel (oder ich bin zu blöd). bin den weg komplett durchgefahren und kam irgendwo in kronberg raus. 
die 2000+-tour  habe ich am sonntag nach über 1,5 stunden radeln im dauerregen vorzeit beendet.


----------



## wissefux (28. August 2006)

KillerN schrieb:
			
		

> @ Wissefux
> 
> Sag mal, diese Tour könntest du doch mal an nem Wochenende anbieten, wie sie dort oben im Profil zu sehen ist oder ? Wäre mal geil alle Berge abzufahren
> 
> ...



schaun mer mal  
sollte dafür schon mal ein stabiles hoch über uns hereinbrechen. ansonsten werden die zahlreichen steilen uphills kaum fahrbar sein. und ohne die, macht die tour gar keinen spaß  

potentielle termine wären da bei mir der 02+03 september, sowie der 09. ! wobei es momentan noch nicht nach guter wetterlage fürs wochenende ausschaut.
und je weiter der termin nach hinten rückt, umso mehr baut sich meine ohnehin dieses jahr schlechte form wieder ab


----------



## fUEL (29. August 2006)

powderJO schrieb:
			
		

> hi, also - der schwarze balken führt nicht zum viktoriatempel (oder ich bin zu blöd). bin den weg komplett durchgefahren und kam irgendwo in kronberg raus.
> die 2000+-tour  habe ich am sonntag nach über 1,5 stunden radeln im dauerregen vorzeit beendet.




Hallo!
meines Erachtens ist es recht einfach den Trail bis zu Ende zu fahren.(Hoffe, ich erinnere mich richtig an die Wegezeichen - zumindest der Weg ist richtig  - fahr ich ja ständig!)
Wenn Ihr auf dem Waldweg gelandet sein müsst Ihr auf diesem ca 150 m nach links fahren. ( schwarzer Punkt ) Dann geht es scharf rechts weiter mit dem schwarzen Balken über Victoriatempel und Bürgelstollen bis fast runter zu den Hühnerbergwiesen. Auf dem Waldweg, wo Ihr landet müsst Ihr die rechte Wegeführung nehmen, wenn Ihr wieder Richtung Hohemark wollt.
Nach 300m geht es rechts in Richtung Hühnerberg ab. Dort gibt es noch einen netten Trail mit so ein paar Anliegern und Sprüngen etc. Wenn Ihr dann wieder die paar Meter hochgekurbelt seid  ( im Moment vom Harvester ziemlich ramponierte Strecke)könnt Ihr in den grünen Balken einfahren und wieder hoch bis zu Altkönig und runter wieder entweder auf demselbigen, dem schwarzen Balken  oder über den Fliegerdenkmaltrail bis an die Ortsgrenze Königsteins runter. Wenn Ihr das ein paarmal gemacht habt seid Ihr auch bei 2000 plus nur mit Trails ohne nennenswerte Waldweganteile und schlaft wunderbar dank der Bergauftrails.

Grüsse Frank


----------



## powderJO (31. August 2006)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!Wenn Ihr auf dem Waldweg gelandet sein müsst Ihr auf diesem ca 150 m nach links fahren.



welchen waldweg meisnt du. den direkt nach den spitzkehren?. oder später?


----------



## fUEL (31. August 2006)

powderJO schrieb:
			
		

> welchen waldweg meisnt du. den direkt nach den spitzkehren?. oder später?



Wenn Du den Altkönig  - Victoriatempeltrail fährst kommst Du nur einmal auf einen Waldweg an dem es nicht unmittelbar weitergeht mit dem Trail und ich dachte das es bei Euch dort hakt mit der Orientierung.

Bist Du eigentlich der mit dem schwarzen Bike mit den GROSSEN Bremsen dran. Heut mittag fahr ich ab 15 Uhr Hohemark. Wenn Du Zeit und Lust hast zeig ich Dir den Weg.
Gruss Frank


----------



## Lucafabian (31. August 2006)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Ihr auf dem Waldweg gelandet sein müsst Ihr auf diesem ca 150 m nach links fahren.



Ich glaub er weis nicht wann es nach links geht. Aber evtl. konntest Du es Ihm ja heute Mittag zeigen.

Ich freu mich auf den 10.09, da lern ich Dich endlich kennen, soll ich ein schwarzes Pferd mitbringen? 

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## powderJO (1. September 2006)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> ...mit den GROSSEN Bremsen dran.



DAS müssen wirklich große bremsen sein, wenn sonst nichts bemerkenswerter war . aber ich wars nicht. 15.00 uhr ist bei mir auch eher schlecht. bin immer erst nach meinem job (i.d.r. open end -aber grdsätzlich. nie vor 18.00 uhr) unterwegs. 

werde aber den weg solange suchen, bis ich ihn gefunden habe. immerhin komme ich ja jetzt schon problemlos bis zu den beiden spitzkehren, ohne mich vorher 33ig mal zu verfahren 

und vielleicht treffe ich dort ja mal einen von euch den ich dann ausquetschen kann ...

edit: mein bike siehst du unter fotos. also - falls ihr mich seht - ruhig ansprechen


----------



## fUEL (1. September 2006)

powderJO schrieb:
			
		

> DAS müssen wirklich große bremsen sein, wenn sonst nichts bemerkenswerter war . aber ich wars nicht. 15.00 uhr ist bei mir auch eher schlecht. bin immer erst nach meinem job (i.d.r. open end -aber grdsätzlich. nie vor 18.00 uhr) unterwegs.
> 
> werde aber den weg solange suchen, bis ich ihn gefunden habe. immerhin komme ich ja jetzt schon problemlos bis zu den beiden spitzkehren, ohne mich vorher 33ig mal zu verfahren
> 
> ...




Sorry, aber das war dann ein powder sonstwas auchimmer, den ich gemeint hatte. Dessen Bike hatte nicht das geringste mit Deinem zu tun. 
Es war schwarz und hatte pizzatellergroße Scheiben ( Glaub 230er oder so ähnlich) einen Hersteller konnte man nicht feststellen.

Wie auch immer. .....nach den Spitzkehren geht der Trail doch noch ewig weiter .....eigentlich auch ohne die Möglichkeit ihn zu verlassen, wenn man keine Binde mit 3 Punkten trägt  An einer Stelle wo Du ohne erkennbare Fortführung auf der Gegenseite auf den Waldweg stösst geht es dann wie beschrieben weiter. 

Ich kann Dir ansonsten nur raten den Kater um kartographische Darstellung zu ersuchen ....., der hat vom ganzen Taunus Kartenmaterial und soweit ich das weiß auch die Möglichkeit Dir das in den Thread einzufügen (Scanner etc. - oder weiß wo er die Karten im Netz findet als GEOgraph in Lauerstellung)

Wenn Du Mittwoch um 18 Uhr beim Go crazy biketreff Hohemark bist kann es sein, daß auf dem Rückweg zur Hohemark dieser Trail gewählt wird. Beim Daniel (schwarzer Kater) hast Du eine 50%ige Chance hierfür.

Gruss Frank


----------



## powderJO (6. September 2006)

hi frank alias fuel,

deine mühe weiß ich wirklich zu schätzen. ich werde bei der nächsten tour mein bestes geben und den weg finden  selbst wenn ich dafür ein paar mal rauf und runter muss. egal. und wenn ich dennoch scheitere, darfst du mir die binde mit den drei punkten gerne zuschicken. werde sie dann regelmäßig am fuchstanz spazieren fahren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plattfuß (24. September 2006)

Hallo
Ich wäre auch an einer 2000+ Tour im Taunus interessiert? Aber um viele
erklärungen zu vermeiden, wäre es sinnvoll einen GPS Track aufzuzeichnen.
Diesen Könnte man nachfahren und eventuell um einige Uphill-Trails erweitern.
Macht doch sinn oder....?

Greez


----------



## mischuwi (24. September 2006)

Ziel knapp verfehlt !!!  Aber ich konnte mich nicht mehr auf dem Bike halten. Bin halt doch eher der Sprintertyp.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. September 2006)

Naja, dreimal Feldberg an einem Tag ist vielleicht doch ein wenig fad, auch wenn Auf- und Abfahrt variiert werden.  Das geht auch anders! Wärste mal lieber mit nach Kreuznach gekommen!


----------



## mischuwi (25. September 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Naja, dreimal Feldberg an einem Tag ist vielleicht doch ein wenig fad, auch wenn Auf- und Abfahrt variiert werden.  Das geht auch anders! Wärste mal lieber mit nach Kreuznach gekommen!


Es geht eigentlich. Bin schließlich nur das letzte Stück vom Windeck zum Gipfel doppelt gefahren. Ansondten waren fast alle AWB-Trails in der Runde integriert. 
Bad Kreuznach hätte ich natürlich auch lieber mitgemacht. Da bin ich aber leider zu spät aus Hannover wiedergekommen.  Aber beim nächsten Mal werde ich das besser planen, damit ich dabei sein kann. Waren es denn bei euch auch so viele hm?  Waren doch nur 1400 angesagt.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. September 2006)

Nein, Höhenmeter waren zwar etwa 1400 angesagt und wir mußten aus Zeitgründen die Rundesogar auf knapp über 100 hm kürzen, aber von der Abwechslung her wär´s halt schöner gewesen. Ist ´ne komplett andere Geschichte da. Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen!

Zum Thema: Meine große Runde von hier (Eppstein) über Schneidhain zum Fuchstanz über´n Altkönig runter zur Hohemark und von dort wieder (meist roter Punkt) über´n Sandplacken zum Feldberg hat bis dahin schon etwa 1300 hm. Wenn man dann zum Roten Kreuz abfährt und auf dem Heimweg noch ´nen Schlenker über z.B. den Atzelberg macht kommt man mit den kleinen Steigungen auf dem Weg dorthin sicher schon auf 1500 hm bis zu mir nach Hause. Wenn man jetzt (hab ich mir immer mal vorgenommen, mir aber noch nicht wirklich zugetraut  ) zwischen Hohemark und Sandplacken noch den Herzberg inkl. Abfahrt zum Marmorstein schiebt, dürfte man schon an der 1900 kratzen. Die restlichen 100 hm müßten sich ja mit ´ner kleinen Schleife an der Tour (z. B. Hühnerberg oder Zacken) problemlos finden lassen. Damit hätte man dann rund 2000 hm auf schätzungsweise knapp unter 80 km, nichts doppelt befahren und sehr trailig. Bei Bedarf kann man auch noch vorne dran ´ne Runde über den Staufen (+10 km/200-300 hm je nch Route) machen. Dann ist man auf jeden Fall dicke über 2000 hm.


----------



## sipaq (30. Mai 2009)

fUEL schrieb:


> Nach 300m geht es rechts in Richtung Hühnerberg ab. Dort gibt es noch einen netten Trail mit so ein paar Anliegern und Sprüngen etc. Wenn Ihr dann wieder die paar Meter hochgekurbelt seid  (im Moment vom Harvester ziemlich ramponierte Strecke) könnt Ihr in den grünen Balken einfahren und wieder hoch bis zu Altkönig und runter wieder entweder auf demselbigen, dem schwarzen Balken  oder über den Fliegerdenkmaltrail bis an die Ortsgrenze Königsteins runter.


Sorry für die Wiedereröffnung dieses längst entschlafenen Threads, aber mich würde dieser Fliegerdenkmaltrail interessieren. Weiß da jemand mehr zu und kann den mal ortsmäßig etwas beschreiben?


----------



## orscheler (5. Juni 2009)

Hi,

ich gehe davon aus, daß der Autor das Gedenkstein für den Absturz eines Kleinflugzeugs am Altkönig in den 70ern meint. 

Diesen Gedenkstein findest Du wie folgt:
Vom Fuchstanz fährst Du auf der WAB Richtung Falkenstein und biegst die nächste WAB links ab. Auf der linken Seite findest Du nach einigen hundert Metern den Gedenkstein. Welchen der Trails in der Gegend aber der Autor als Fliegerdenkmaltrail bezeichnet weis ich nicht.

Gruß

Orscheler


----------



## karsten13 (5. Juni 2009)

orscheler schrieb:


> Diesen Gedenkstein findest Du wie folgt



Gedenkstein.


----------



## sipaq (6. Juni 2009)

Danke Jungs, aber das Fliegerdenkmal kenn ich. Da fahr ich ab und an mal vorbei. Mich hätte halt nur der angeblich dort existierende Trail interessiert. Ich hab da nämlich bislang nie was gesehen (hab allerdings auch nicht aktiv danach gesucht).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (6. Juni 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Danke Jungs, aber das Fliegerdenkmal kenn ich. Da fahr ich ab und an mal vorbei. Mich hätte halt nur der angeblich dort existierende Trail interessiert. Ich hab da nämlich bislang nie was gesehen (hab allerdings auch nicht aktiv danach gesucht).


 
laß das Denkmal links liegen und fahr so ca. 500m weiter bis Du abermals links eine Bank siehst. Hier rechts im Spitzen Winkel geht es in den Trail - viel Spaß!

Gruß Frank


----------



## tomtomba (8. Juni 2009)

knapp 1800 und 80 km bekommst Du zusammen wenn Du z.b. von Eppstein über 
Rossert, Eichkopf auf den Feldberg fährst, dann runter zur Saalburg, über den Herzberg wieder über den Feldi, B8 Trail zur Biltalhöhe, dann Richtung Ruppertshain, Eppenhain nach Fischbach runter und zum Abschluß über den Staufen fährst. Viele schöne Trails und ein paar fiese Rampen. 
Gruß Tom


----------

